

Testing with Cucumber – best practices - samstokes
http://blog.codeship.io/2013/05/21/testing-tuesday-6-top-5-cucumber-best-practices.html

======
avitzurel
When I was first starting to really TDD with rails, cucumber was my framework
of choice.

I remember the battles with myself for writing tests, how should I test, and
the step definitions.

With cucumber there's just too much plumbing, not only that you need to figure
out the test, you need to figure out how to set up the test and the
definitions.

It never worked for me, it was just never in a state of flow like Rspec or any
other testing framework for that matter, too much magic going on.

Today, I do 100% Rspec on the projects I work on, of course test-unit when I
am working on rails, but other then that, I have never seen anyone using
Cucumber outside of tutorials and just testing things out.

I think Thoughtbot are using Cucumber if I remember from their blog posts, for
me it didn't work.

That being said, I love seeing companies share knowledge, especially in the
form of videos, the editing time and recording time are not something that
most companies want to invest. For that you deserve a kudos from me.

------
jdmitch
Tip #2 "Insert a Narrative" or describe what the test is and why it is
important seems to be a lot more about "literate programming" than BDD. I am
actually coming to TDD/BDD not for the testing but for the fact that it seems
to be a more useful way of writing specs that can be integrated with UX design
quite well. I keep feeling like maybe I've got the wrong end of the stick with
my approach to cucumber...

------
final_approach
I'm a big fan of TDD. But BDD is just such an overkill for me. I could never
understand it. It takes all the joy out of programming away by introducing the
level of abstraction that's just to much to deal with. Sometimes layering up
must stop.

------
jggkffkfjfjfjfj
Best practise is to not use cucumber! By the time yoi have wanked away the
afternoon writing stories, the client found a real developer who already coded
the feature, leaving you - the failed liberal arts major, and now failed
developer sobbing over your hipster hot beverage of choice.

~~~
Scuds
It's a lot of overhead for smaller shops or those with simpler requirements,
and executable specs are only as good as the people who've written them.

Just the same, I've never seen a place use Cucumber as an integral part of
their workflow.

